# Betta activity



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had this great little guy for almost two years now. He does something that I'm curious about. I thought bettas are normally in stagnant or slow moving water. This guy hangs out at the filter intake during the day. His tank is a 5.5g Fluval Spec. At night I have the tank on a timer that shuts off the filter pump and an air stone. He will then either sleep in the plants near the surface or at the gravel level. Once the lights and everything comes on in the morning, he's exploring a bit, checking to see if breakfast is ready, then back to the filter intake and it starts all over.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds to me that your betta likes the flow of the water and needs a stronger current. Some bettas like the suction, and I don't know why. 

I am wondering as to why you have the filter pump and air stone turned off at night and only running during the day? Keep them on at all times, 24/7, never turn them off because the filter keeps the water clean and the air stone provides air for the betta.

So, what I would do is keep the filter pump and the air stone on at all times, never turning it off. Just as a precaution, feed him a deshelled pea, cooked, blanched pea.

If this doesn't work, then I will have to give Chard56 a phone call.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

What has me so befuddled (sorry, watching Sheldon on Big Bang Theory) is he eats good, a diet of Brine Shrimp Flakes and Blood Worms. Water quality is great and crystal clear. I think the current is fairly strong as I can see bits of food and algae being pushed around throughout the water.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

If he is healthy and this has been his behavior for two years, I would chalk it up to odd Betta behavior.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Something occurred to me....all my pets are odd. One dog can't bury a bone if her life depended on it. The other dog hates birds outside the fence, but inside is okay. One bird has to dunk all of her dry food in the water. Bird No.2 plays only when you are not watching. No.3 is a snitch. Tells on the other birds when they are acting bad. Bird No.4 likes to kick water on you and will tell you to F*** OFF!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

I am not sure about odd betta behavior. But hopefully Chard56 will be on soon and he can advise. He knows bettas better than I do. Bettas can live in stagnant water, doesn't mean they should. I do know that they like a current, not a very strong one. Elliot225: take a look at all of Chard56's posts, the answer might be in one of his posts, to your question.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Elliott225 said:


> Something occurred to me....all my pets are odd. One dog can't bury a bone if her life depended on it. The other dog hates birds outside the fence, but inside is okay. One bird has to dunk all of her dry food in the water. Bird No.2 plays only when you are not watching. No.3 is a snitch. Tells on the other birds when they are acting bad. Bird No.4 likes to kick water on you and will tell you to F*** OFF!


Sounds like your betta fits right in lol


----------

